
Google buys military robot-maker Boston Dynamics - poissonpie
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25395989
======
jigneshg
Nice move by Google..

As per their official statement, it is still to early for Google to enter in
robotics market but it will be huge market for sure!

